# Regripping!!!!



## kid2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Iv seemed to have developed a nasty habit of holding onto the club a little too lightly in the hope that i wouldnt choke it and it would promote a bit of consistency....
But reading the wear marks on my glove which is only a few rounds old i have wear on the heel pad and on the thumb.....

I think this may be down to loosening the grip at the top of the swing but is there a way i can be sure or any drills that can be used?
Is it a technique issue?
For the record i hold my club predominantly through the base of the fingers in my left hand but at times if i hit a shot it feels like the club is twisting in my hands at impact.....
The grips have just been changed so i cant blame those.....
Its getting to the point now where i feel that this could be contributing to an inconsistent game with me....

Anybody have any answers to this?


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 30, 2014)

Hope so as this is me!! I've also managed to start doing it on the take away!! I grip start back and then right hand decides it doesn't want to be where it was and moves!! The other death move is top of the back swing, too far back and too much wrist hinge. I'm starting to conquer it but always manages to comeback on a couple of holes!!


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sounds a lot like the affliction I have. I grip the club with a neutral grip and fairly firmly but as I reach the top of my backswing my fingers roll out a little dropping the head of the club and having to regrip to collect the club at the start of my downswing. 
I have shortened my backswing now to help stop doing it and to stop me overswinging on the backswing, collapsing my arms as I do. 
I am hitting the ball well when I get it right but still don't have the consistency I'm looking for. 
Personally I would try doing some drills on the range with a 3/4 backswing to get the feel back and let the full swing come back to you naturally.


----------



## the_coach (Mar 30, 2014)

This may help you guys some.

First thing I'd really check that your grip is precisely right, in where it lies both in the left hand & the right hand too. 
It does need to be in the fingers in both hands, but in the left it runs from the crook in the left forefinger to just under the flesh pad in the right palm, not right under the fleshy pad of the thumb.
There's 2 links here at the bottom to the simplest way to get the handle correctly in both hands.

A couple other things one is grip pressure, it can't and shouldn't be really really 8 or 9 out of 10 tight as that tenses up the fore-arms which in turn makes you jerk the club away. The jerkiness and the tension doesn't allow the hands to set properly when the left arm is parallel to the ground, parallel to your toe line & the ball/target line, when at this position or immediately after the left arm & shaft should be at 90Âº that allows you then just to finish the shoulder turn to the top of the backswing, the the arms stop going back when shoulders stop turning, wherever that is. 

If the club hands & arms keep going after the shoulder & body stop turning you lose your connection between arms & club & your body pivot therefore you lose your ability to sequence & time the downswing properly.

If also the hands have been really tense from the start the hands will react to this at the top & relax so you'll be forced to let go a little, then you have to re-grip. 

If the arms don't stop when the shoulders do, as they should, that's usually because the tight grip hasn't allowed that 90Âº set, the golfer senses the club head is not far enough back & then they falsely create extra length in the backswing by collapsing the elbows which again in turn makes the golfer re-grip at the top.

Cure, be absolutely precise where the handle lies in the hands, have a hold on the handle that allows you control but lets your fore-arms remain 'soft' - hugely important, to both not re-gripping & the tempo of the takeaway & also the rhythm of the whole swing.
It also allows the 90Âº hand set (left arm to club shaft) so the backswing isn't falsely lengthened by arms collapsing & the arms carrying on after the shoulders have stopped turning.

Left hand grip -     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMLpg38gEJE

Right hand grip -   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kG19zHrdiY&list=UUbY9OC4bMmAmqlcWhmQE3dQ


----------

